# Sprained my ankle.



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Sprained my left ankle pretty bad and bruised up my right one so right now I am wheelchair bound. Hopefully my right one will be feeling good so I can use crutches right soon.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 15, 2012)

Poor girl, it's a good thing you have pleanty of fur babies to take good care of you! Think Oliver or Daisy could learn how to fetch you a drink?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha. Maybe! But I have the boyfriend coming over to take care of me. ) Daisy is probably laughing at me lol.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 15, 2012)

How did that happen?  That sucks, I used to have a chronically sprained right ankle, magically went away when I started wearing moccasins almost every day. I've never gotten hurt in mocs...


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

I was walking.. and stepped off a curb. I have small weak ankles anyways. And the one I sprained is the one I've sprained before..


----------



## littl3red (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah, that sucks. It was always stuff like that for me too, it's not like they were injuries from athletics or anything like that, just me being clumsy... :baghead I have noticed that once you sprain an ankle, it's more likely to get sprained again. I used to do physical therapy-style exercises for my ankle to try to strengthen it.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup. I'm a complete clutz lol.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon! I sprained my ankle a few months ago. I was playing with my goats while talking on the phone (not a good combination, especially since i had a few drinks prior to going into the pen) and i tripped and landed face first in goat poop.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Lmao. Oh my. I just landed on my butt after rolling both ankles.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 15, 2012)

This is random.. but do americans have to pay for healthcare? do you have to pay to see a doctor?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> This is random.. but do americans have to pay for healthcare? do you have to pay to see a doctor?



ROFL you just stepped into a HUGE political discussion. There has been a serries of health care reforms passed, but it is a hot topic here. But yes, we have to pay to see a doctor. There's a huge push to make health care more accessable and insurance more affordable for people, but right now medical care can be extremely expensive. There are many people who do not have insurance and can not afford to see a doctor.

I saw my rheumatologist last week and he commented that I tend to run into things (lots of marks on arms and legs)  What can I say, I'm not the swiftest.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 16, 2012)

I am 17 so I don't pay for it my mom does lol. I don't pay for prescriptions if they are generic... And my insurance paid for my surgeries I've had in the past, mostly.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 16, 2012)

i'd hate that! Here we can see doctors for free at any age, go to the hospital and get any op or medical help for free (unless it's cosmetic) at any age, all we have to pay for is the prescription but only when you leave education, so once you've finished university ect, but the prescriptions are very cheap and if you have to be on them for a long period it's free, old people do not have to pay for prescriptions either. 
But people over here still complain about the NHS because there are long waits in hospitals and there are long waiting lists for ops, ect.. no one is ever happy, are they?! I'm so glad that we do have the NHS! 

I hope this changes for you, what if someone was extremely ill but was also extremely poor? It's unfair isn't it!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2012)

I got very sick in graduate school and had to put my medication on credit cards because we had no money. It took over 10 years to pay off the debt. I worked for 10 years before I could use my yearly bonus on anything fun because every extra cent we could find went to pay off the bills. I couldn't get any help because technically I had insurance (mandetory from the school) but it only covered $100 per YEAR in prescriptions. My ONE medication alone was $200 a month!

It is not overly unusual for people to go bankrupt because of medical bills. We considered that option ourselves, but family was able to help keep us afloat.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 16, 2012)

Aw! I hope you feel better!

Health Insurance is a super hot topic here. I wont even meddle with it, because my thoughts on it arent the nicest.. lol

I have health insurance from my job, for me and my entire family. The amount I pay for crappy insurance is just wrong lol.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2012)

It is only the rich and healthy that think everything is ok with the system, IMHO. When you need health care and can't get it because of money, that is just so wrong.

I basically work for health care. I would leave this industry in a heart beat, but I can't because I need the insurance. Unfortunately working with animals (what I would love to do) generally doesn't provide the coverage I need with chronic health issues.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 16, 2012)

My mom says I should have my own wing in the hospital for how much I'm hurt.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 16, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> It is only the rich and healthy that think everything is ok with the system, IMHO. When you need health care and can't get it because of money, that is just so wrong.
> 
> I basically work for health care. I would leave this industry in a heart beat, but I can't because I need the insurance. Unfortunately working with animals (what I would love to do) generally doesn't provide the coverage I need with chronic health issues.



Maybe you're right Brandy. I'm not informed enough on the subject to really have a decent conversation on it.

I just know I pay a crazy, scary and painful amount each week for health insurance that sucks major donkey balls!!!!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 16, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> i'd hate that! Here we can see doctors for free at any age, go to the hospital and get any op or medical help for free (unless it's cosmetic) at any age, all we have to pay for is the prescription but only when you leave education, so once you've finished university ect, but the prescriptions are very cheap and if you have to be on them for a long period it's free, old people do not have to pay for prescriptions either.
> But people over here still complain about the NHS because there are long waits in hospitals and there are long waiting lists for ops, ect.. no one is ever happy, are they?! I'm so glad that we do have the NHS!
> 
> I hope this changes for you, what if someone was extremely ill but was also extremely poor? It's unfair isn't it!



I have a question. A co-worker and I were speaking about this not too long ago. I thought it would be GREAT for us to have the same system as you all.. He on the other hand said it would be horrible. 

The biggest argument was the wait time and the stressed doctors. He was saying that the wait time to see a doctor where you're at is ridiculous! He also said that the doctors are probably more stressed because they're working yet waiting for a government check that he probably hasnt gotten yet.. in turn my co-worker says it makes bitter doctors. I argued blindly (because yet again i'm not really informed just assuming it couldnt be like this). 

Is this true? Do you have to wait for forever to get an appointment with a stressed doctor. It just seems unreal that it would be like that..


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, you just ring up the doctors in the morning and you get an appointment the same day.
You have like GP doctors and then doctors at hospitals, the waiting lists to see doctors in a Doctors practise is not long, like i said you just ring up and get an appointment the same day, but when you go to the hospital it can be up to 5 hours wait to see anyone, but i've never had to wait longer than 2 hours, but it's still for free so i would rather have to wait than pay. But yeah, i guess it would make the doctors and nurses stressed out, but they never show it to their patients, my doctor always says how much he loves his job and is like a friend to all his patients, so i guess it only stresses out some doctors


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2012)

If you have problems with your ankles, go to a higher shoe for more support. On the motorcycle we always wear over the ankle boots for the added support and protection. I'm on social security and medicare, but it's not really free--a good portion of my pay checks went to both over more than 4 decades, although some in congress call it an "entitlement". The govt. got more of my check than I did.


----------



## Apebull (Aug 16, 2012)

Paige sorry about you ankle I hope it feels better soon.

As for the health care conversation I'll say completely out of it. I sell medical insurance for a living so I'm all too aware of what's going on.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks.  I dont know all that much about health care stuff..


----------

